# Greetings from Manchester,UK!



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've been a long-time observer on VI-Control but I thought it's finally time to introduce myself! I'm available to compose music for film, TV, games and advertising.

I'd be grateful if people could check out my work over at www.rhsoundtracks.net.

I'm hoping to become more active on this forum and hopefully make some new friends 

Big thanks!
Rick


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome Rick! Checking out your website now. Your music sounds great, and it looks like you've got quite a setup!


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 18, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Welcome Rick! Checking out your website now. Your music sounds great, and it looks like you've got quite a setup!


Thanks for checking out my work! My setup has took a while to get it where it is but I'm very happy with my workspace now though  Thanks again!


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Rick,

I'm going to check out your music. Welcome to a great community!


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 18, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Hi Rick,
> 
> I'm going to check out your music. Welcome to a great community!


Big thanks!


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent sounding tracks, Rick. Very impressive. How come you`ve not joined here until now? Are you a full time working composer?


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 19, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Excellent sounding tracks, Rick. Very impressive. How come you`ve not joined here until now? Are you a full time working composer?


Thanks! I've been a member for a good while, just never been involved in the forums. Thought it was time to make a change  I'm not a full time composer no, it's something I do outside of my full time job.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 19, 2016)

RickH said:


> Thanks! I've been a member for a good while, just never been involved in the forums. Thought it was time to make a change  I'm not a full time composer no, it's something I do outside of my full time job.




Why aren`t you a full time composer? Bang down some doors!


----------



## Rick Horrocks (Mar 19, 2016)

Smikes77 said:


> Why aren`t you a full time composer? Bang down some doors!


Haha! Need to find the right doors to bang down pal!


----------

